# TTOC Pack



## sidogg91 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got home from work and today I had received my membership pack in the post. Been members on a few forums and I have never received things like this. I'm really impressed with the window stickers and the key ring with my membership number on. Call me sad but I was quite chuffed 

Cheers guys!


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I too got my pack yesterday, which I also thought was very quick, and the stickers are nice quality


----------

